# Trusting



## dixierider (May 21, 2004)

Just up the road from my home is a field, with two horses in it. From a distance, each looks like every other horse. But if you stop your car, or are walking by, you will notice something quite amazing. Looking into the eyes of one horse will disclose that he is blind. His owner has chosen not to have him put down, but has made a good home for him. This alone is amazing. 

If nearby and listening, you will hear the sound of a bell. Looking around for the source of the sound, you will see that it comes from the smaller horse in the field. Attached to her bridle is a small bell. It lets her blind friend know where she is, so he can follow her. As you stand and watch these two friends, you'll see how she is always checking on him, and that he will listen for her bell and then slowly walk to where she is - trusting that she will not lead him astray. When she returns to the shelter of the barn each evening, she stops occasionally and looks back, making sure her friend isn't too far behind to hear the bell.

Like the owners of these two horses, God does not throw us away just because we are not perfect or because we have problems or challenges. He watches over us and even brings others into our lives to help us when we are in need.

Sometimes we are the blind horse being guided by the little ringing bell of those who God places in our lives. Other times we are the guide horse, helping others see. Good friends are like this. You don't always see them, but you know they are always there. Please listen for my bell and I'll try to remember to listen for yours.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Thank You*

Nice ... very well written.

Thanks.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks, dixierider. Very nice!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

That's awesome! Guy


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Thank you for sharing I honestly appreciate your candor .. Now I can go into this day feeling good !!!


----------



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great story and an awesome message! I'm all ears! 
God bless, B


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

HOW WONDERFUL, thank you very much. I'm Listening!!!


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

2cool. Reminds me of the little dog that couldn't walk and the owner put wheels on the dog's back end and it was still a feisty little rascal. Dixirider, we hear your bell. Thanks for leading the way.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

*Thanks , you have no idea*

I have been walking with God , Jehova God my king , Jesus Christ my Saviour, Holy Spirit my comforter and guide. Its been 6 years and I trip over molehills everyday. I thank you for the reminder. I don't always post up when prayer request are made. Just know I am there with you. I try never to post up in the valley. Just glad that this forum has grown. I know there are others who have daily hurts and need the support that comes from friends. 
Thanks again


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

very nice Dixierider!!


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

yep,it got to me jay


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Beacons and Bells*

How wonderful...it sure reminds me that the Lord expects us to be a beacon or a bell for someone, shining or ringing His message of love and compassion. Thank you for sharing that wonderful story.


----------

